# Global Warming and The Ice Ages



## Wanderer

Call me a sceptic if you like even when we have had record temperatures last summer and look to be in for a ripper again, not to mention 35C in Brisbane late winter and I'm currently being careful not to sweat all over the keyboard.

I then thought of the massive cold fronts moving across the UK, Europe as far south as Spain and the US/Canada, Canadians probably thinking it's near normal whilst the US also had severe Snow/Ice and cold weather in southern regions last year.

In doing my occasional ruminating as to what does all this mean, instead of doing my usual google of a Global Warming or Climate Change derivative I took a different tack to see what I could learn of Ice Age Cycles!

*VERY VERY INTERESTING I MUST SAY*
Yes shout it to all and sundry to at least read and consider, a few layman's language articles for starters:

Ice Age
And read the linked paper too.

Global Warming:A Chilling Perspective

The Continuing Mysteries of the Ice Ages | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters

Sure there are politics associated with both theories and one could ask of the credentials of those researching/writing/publishing on such matters but could some of the astronomical theories be able to be more proven than those of CO2 impact.

Back to 21CST and for those who like me picked up on dating [I've asked], their home page has all sorts of interesting links for technophobes.
21st Century Home Page

A merry white one for those up north in NH, hopefully not stuck somewhere and a roasting good one to those downunder.


----------



## dexternicholson

Well what should we expect from all of the stuffs that we are burning. anyways, for thousands of years now and for thousands of years to go, the planet will still evolve. a lot of species didn't exist and a lot has evolved for them to be able to adapt to the environment. in the event when we reach a new climate whether its too much heat or ice age, I'd say we will be able to adapt cause of the technology we have. if not then some might not be able to survive, some might evolve and maybe a new specie may come out of it.


----------



## johnnymac

and with the advancement in technological, it takes something with it from the environment. One article ive read says something that we can only help maintain an environment while moving forward with technology.


----------



## stgeorge

Thanks for sharing infos in here..It's very helpful..More Power!


----------



## Wanderer

> and with the advancement in technological, it takes something with it from the environment. One article ive read says something that we can only help maintain an environment while moving forward with technology.


There's all kinds of technology jmac, some very good that we probably do not use enough of and then some that is for purely non essential use like all the latest whizz bang iphones and game players etc. and some of that you could put into the bad basket.
BBC NEWS | Africa | Nigeria fears e-waste 'toxic legacy' is one article about electronic mountains of toxic waste.
China at least has factories apparently with endless conveyor belts and workers scraping gold coatings off contacts.

You do have to ask just how fast and super does the internet really need to be and like here in Australia is $45B more wisely spent on fibre optic cable run out for a horrifically expensive service [heard it is $200/mth] as the cable will not help produce food whereas a harnessing of northern waters to turn them south would.
And now Senator Conroy is claiming everybody will be serviced with digital TV via Satellite, and so why not the internet the same.


----------



## martina_green

Thanks for the informations.
Check also my new favourite page Climate Change - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory for interessting articles about climate change!


----------



## bwendo

That 21Century site is amazing thanks for the exposure.


----------



## Wanderer

bwendo said:


> That 21Century site is amazing thanks for the exposure.


There are many different sites about, some that may have more credibility than others, just like the books we used to read [ if you're old enough!] , and I've no doubt some are a stretch of the truth in pushing a particular barrow just as Al Gore has.

And there is also good commonsense information about on protecting the environment and living with it as kindly as you can, such as Martina has posted and I'm all for that too.

And then there are plenty of examples about on how the environment we live in can turn on us too; Earthquakes and Tsunamis, Volcanic eruptions, Hurricanes, Typhoons, Cyclones etc., flood and fires and sometimes working with nature may not appear to be too environmentally friendly - controlled forest floor burn-offs and dams to harness flood waters for instance.

And then what we can do little to control and also hear little about.
Savage Planet: Volcanic Killers-Degassing Lake Nyos and yet we have politicians supporting dreams of putting power station emissions underground - just a little ironic that, besides huge wastage of financial and technical resources.


----------



## travelguidemaster

Thanks for that info, that was very interesting.


----------



## Aimhigh

I think with all these happening in our environment the solutions is YOU & ME. It's so alarming that Iceland volcano erupted in less than a month that causes melting ice. Sigh.... Let's all turn our lifestyle in Green.


----------



## Birgitta

Thank you for sharing, very interesting! Is anybody here joining on Earth Day? I think we all should it's important and an environmental issue


----------



## Wanderer

Aimhigh said:


> I think with all these happening in our environment the solutions is YOU & ME. It's so alarming that Iceland volcano erupted in less than a month that causes melting ice. Sigh.... Let's all turn our lifestyle in Green.


If you check on the historical nature of volcanic activity, you might just come to the conclusion that the emissions have the capacity to obliterate the impact humans and industry are having.
Global Volcanism Program | Volcanic Activity Reports | SI / USGS Weekly Volcanic Activity Report | is one site to start with and even before we get to Iceland, the Philippines and other Pacific Ocean rim activities have been emitting for decades - Volcanoes and Climate Change (DAAC Study) : Feature Articles and in particular


> When Mount Pinatubo erupted in the Philippines June 15, 1991, an estimated 20 million tons of sulfur dioxide and ash particles blasted more than 12 miles (20 km) high into the atmosphere. The eruption caused widespread destruction and loss of human life. Gases and solids injected into the stratosphere circled the globe for three weeks. Volcanic eruptions of this magnitude can impact global climate, reducing the amount of solar radiation reaching the Earth's surface, lowering temperatures in the troposphere, and changing atmospheric circulation patterns. The extent to which this occurs is an ongoing debate.
> 
> _[ Mount Pinatubo, June 13, 1991 (Image courtesy of NOAA)
> 
> NASA's Upper Atmosphere Research Satellite (UARS) enables study of the chemistry, dynamics and energy balance in the atmosphere layers above the troposphere. UARS provides near-global (-80 degrees to +80 degrees) measurements of the atmospheres' internal structure as well as measurements of external influences acting on the upper atmosphere. These measurements are made simultaneously in a coordinated manner. The UARS dataset spans from September 18, 1991 through August 31, 1999. UARS data are available from the Goddard Space Flight Center DAAC (now named the GSFC Earth Sciences DAAC).
> 
> SAGE II, launched in October 1984, uses a technique called solar occultation to measure attenuated solar radiation and to determine the vertical distribution of stratospheric aerosols, ozone, nitrogen dioxide, and water vapor around the globe. SAGE II data are available from the Langley Atmospheric Sciences Data Center DAAC.
> 
> Multi-Channel Sea Surface Temperature (MCSST) data are derived from measurements of emitted and reflected radiance by the five-channel Advanced Very High Resolution Radiometers (AVHRR) onboard the NOAA -7, -9. -11 and -14 polar orbiting satellites. MCSST data currently extend from November 11, 1981 through June 7, 2000, and are updated as new data become available. The sea surface temperature data sets may be ordered from the Jet Propulsion Laboratory DAAC (now named the Physical Oceanography DAAC). ] all side bar._
> 
> *Large-scale volcanic activity may last only a few days, but the massive outpouring of gases and ash can influence climate patterns for years.* Sulfuric gases convert to sulfate aerosols, sub-micron droplets containing about 75 percent sulfuric acid. Following eruptions, these aerosol particles can linger as long as three to four years in the stratosphere.


Mind you there is good reason to be green in protecting our environment as best we can but you might well ask yourself just how bright are our politicians and how dangerous is it to allow them to run unfettered on such matters.

And Eyjafjoellmight only be a Joey in comparison to the big Red kanga Krakatoa which has its own Joey popping up out of the pouch - Krakatau Volcano, Indonesia - John Seach
Some may have heard of the history of Krakatoa and its eruption in 1883 with a massive Tsunami and ash cloud blotting the sun out in different areas for years.
So from 1883 to 1930 it would seem it was still emitting below sea level and has since created something of a reasonable size land mass.

And that raises the point of just how much under water activity is occurring, it all being something of Nature having not the last laugh but just a continual chuckle at the fickleness of human views and in particular our politicians.

Sure we are forever increasing the rate of raping the earth for its resources we can use but how many protestors are prepared to return to life as it may have been a century ago?

And our answers - just have the cheap labour countries do all the pollution associated with manufacturing in quite possibly a more uncontrolled matter and then tell them they need to cut back on emissions because it was the industrialised world that just built up CO2 levels over many decades of twentieth century, but Oh!, we'll still rip the coal out of the ground and ship it to you, along with a whole lot more.

It's progress is it? and I suppose that means more people living with industrial pollution and death though as for global warming, the life span of multiple generations is but a speck in the calendar of the planet.


----------



## alvin19

i say as we evolve in our technology our environement is the one who sacrifices for all our advancement... we have to look on each one of us on how we could conserve and protect our planet earth..even how little we do it as long as we have discpiline and love for our planet we can still have something to do to change or lessen the effect of the climate change.. it never too late to act as long as we believe and love our planet earth.. i do believe in one rule in alchemy the law of equivalent exchange.. " humankind cannot gain anything without first giving something of equal value must be lost"


----------



## lezah20

That was great!


----------



## vicshepardnrs

Yes it is biggest problem mankind is facing right now.
_________
Vic


----------



## Ashley Wilis

hi, 
this is not a topic of concern for two or more people. Not only we Australian now every single human being should think to save mother nature and our earth.


----------

